# Sick Aranda with images



## fopa (Feb 11, 2013)

	24 Gallon Tank
	Filter - external
	Cylced - Yes
	Water parameters - All fine other than Nitrates were at 200, advised to change water @ 20%per day
	Date of last water change, 50% last Friday, 20% each day since
	Tank decor - No
	Any chemical media in use? - No
	Fish stocks  2 Arandas and a small wannabee aranda
	Any invertebrates - No
	Plant -Yes
http://oi48.tinypic.com/vzvpyw.jpg 
http://oi48.tinypic.com/wcmm9l.jpg 
















Hi,

Registered to get some advice if at all possible, my wife and I have a very poorly Aranda. He/She is around 12 years old and of a decent size (at least the size of my hand) we bought them as a pair and the other fish seems unaffected with the symptom of its better half

At first we noticed an ulcer on his side and then the following day he was listing at the bottom of the tank on his right side. We treated the tank with Myxazin which did not really make a difference and then 50% water changed a few days later.

After consultation with a pet shop, they advised to treat with swim bladder medication and ensure the water is not causing problems. Water tests returned high nitrates, but PH etc were all expected levels. Advised to do 20% water changes for a few days. Added the swim bladder medicine as advised and added stress coat.

I have also hand fed the fish thawed shrimp and tried a pea, but the fish refused the pea after many attempts. The fish Is still listing but whilst the ulcer appears to have subsided, there is a white skin developing on his head.

Could anyone advise as to what we can actually do to save our fish, or will this be a long draw out death scenario.
Thanks in advance for any assistance.
Fopa


----------

